# this morning



## maitaman (Oct 14, 2013)

a couple of the things blooming and my gay rooster. There are a lot of chickens running around and I noticed that this one seemed to run the hens off and was a little too close to other roosters. I then saw him trying the mating dance with a rooster - that looked totally confused. I wish I'd had the camera then. It would be classic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2013)

:rollhappy:

Nice looking flower -- what is it?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2013)

Dendrobium...


----------



## maitaman (Oct 15, 2013)

The first is Dimerandra emarginata, the second is Dim. latipetala. The third is Big Brucie


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 15, 2013)

:rollhappy:

You'll have to get a boyfriend for Big Brucie, so he doesn't get depressed. :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought maybe they were Dimerandras, but wasn't sure. Thanks.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice flowers!! They look so much alike!!!!


----------



## maitaman (Oct 17, 2013)

All the _Dimerandra_ look very much alike. They were once all _Epidendrum stenopetalum_. The differences are in the small flower structures and the plants - which are all similar. 
Brucie has two he would like to be boyfriends. They can't seem to figure him out, but they don't much care for his company.


----------

